# G Loomis NRX Inshore



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

One of my buddies has one--very nice--but almost $700! I have a couple St. Croix Legend Elite rods that I like just as much if not more. They run about $450. I've got one paired up with a Daiwa Saltist MQ and that makes a real nice outfit.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

I've been working on fine tuning a 7'3" build (more open water / flats). It has been put side by side both the Loomis IMX and St Croix Legends (of similar specs) and was believed (by both rod owners) to be equal or better than both the Loomis IMX and St Croix Legend in balance, casting distance and less weight (although it is a much lower modulus blank).
note: The uniqueness of the build, the performance, it was agreed, falls right between the St Croix Legend 6-12 and 8-17, ...ability to throw the lighter lures but have the backbone of the heavier line class ....I would label the rod as 7'3", 6-12 lb, 3/16-1/2oz lure, *Med *Power, *X Fast* Action. The rod has an amazing amount of backbone for the specs. Have had a number of 5-6# Reds on it and didnt even phase it, also note it was built to accommodate a 1000 reel / 8-10 #line, I wanted to see how far I could push the build.
PM me if interested and maybe we can see what can be done for you.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Haven’t tried the Inshore model, but used a NRX 852s a couple of trips and hated it. Too XFast. Tried different reels/lines and finally sold it.

Used tbe E6x (spinning and casting) Inshore. I got the moderate fast action and they were too noodley. I should have gotten Fast as the rods were well built and comfortable.

So I’m curious on the NRX Inshore or the other new model (GCX? Inshore). But may have to pass due to cost. Since I’m a new boat owner, I’ve got no money.
😀

*currently using Cashion Icon and so far very happy- espically considering the price vs. Steez, Z-Bone, Legends, Megabass, and other rods I’ve cycled through.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Bjgiii said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the NRX Inshore spinning or casting rods? I’m looking to freshen up my gear and these caught my eye.
> 
> I’ve been focusing on artificial the last year or so and throw a mix of soft plastic and hard baits such as MirrOdines.
> 
> I’ll be match my rods up with some Shimano Vanfords or Sustains.


I too am looking for some feedback about the NRX Inshore specifically NRX 843S MR vs IMX-Pro Blue 842 XF vs GCX 844S F to pair with my Van Staal VR50.
Currently I have a Van Staal VR75 paired with an IMX-Pro 844S F and it's a great all around combo for big bruiser tarpon, snook, grouper etc using live/cut bait and larger artificials.


----------



## Vadmz71 (Sep 19, 2020)

I have the nrx 843s, great rod for artificial
I like the shorter handle length, easier to work lures
I keep it setup for topwater lures 3/8-3/4oz

Also have the SC Legend Xtreme, probably my favorite rod for flukes, soft plastics, very light swing weight with plenty of backbone


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Love that new Stella!

Since my last post I got a Conquest 842s with a Stella FJ. It’s a “do anything” rod for sure. Use it for both fresh and salt water. Though the medium light Cashion is holding its own with a Dawia Luvis LT.

not sure if we answered the OPs question. 😀


----------



## Vadmz71 (Sep 19, 2020)

scrapiron said:


> Love that new Stella!
> 
> Since my last post I got a Conquest 842s with a Stella FJ. It’s a “do anything” rod for sure. Use it for both fresh and salt water. Though the medium light Cashion is holding its own with a Dawia Luvis LT.
> 
> not sure if we answered the OPs question. 😀


New Stella of course is butter smooth like all Stella’s, compared to the FJ, I notice the line management is better, coils cast off tighter and smoother and the the line lay is straight on the spool


----------

